# Dog attacks



## Happy (20 July 2006)

> From ABC 20 Jul. 06
> 
> RSPCA national president, Dr Hugh Wirth, says dog attacks are rising by 10 per cent a year nationwide, and Australians do not seem to be taking notice of the guidelines for keeping dogs.




10% rise every year?

Amazing, I thought that incidents were in steady decline.


----------



## Happy (21 July 2006)

> From ABC  Friday, July 21, 2006.
> 
> The New South Wales Government says local councils need to get tougher on owners of dangerous dogs after a fatal attack on a child yesterday.
> The four-year-old girl died after being mauled by hunting dogs in the backyard of a neighbour's house in Warren in western NSW.
> ...




Maybe this time it will be different.

Muzzled dogs would not be able to inflict fatal injuries so quickly, but animal Libs would not allow for poor dogs to be restricted in such unhuman way.

But something will have to give way, sooner or later.


----------



## noirua (21 July 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> Maybe this time it will be different.
> 
> Muzzled dogs would not be able to inflict fatal injuries so quickly, but animal Libs would not allow for poor dogs to be restricted in such unhuman way.
> 
> But something will have to give way, sooner or later.




Dogs can infact be "coned". This item is made from a form of plastic and fits over the dogs head so the open larger end protrudes beyond the end of the dogs nose. This allows the dog to eat and drink, even if it is a bit restrictive, and makes it very difficult for the dog to attack. Not perfect of course, but few compromises are.
The cone is known as an " Elizabethan cone ": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabethan_collar


----------



## swingstar (21 July 2006)

What's the statistics on parents who allow children to wander into neighbours' backyards with killer dogs?


----------



## wabbit (21 July 2006)

In this latest incident, according to my local news, the attack took place on a 3 year old girl (in other states she was four - must be a timezone thing?) who wandered six houses from home at seven o'clock at night, climbed two fences and then finally into the dogs' enclosure.  We know all about what she did and how she did it.  What we don't know:  What were her parents doing at the time?

I am sorry for the parents of the little girl in this latest incident, but think that some of the blame must be apportioned to them.  Being a parent comes with certain responsibilities, like constant supervision and keeping children safe until they can learn for themselves what is dangerous and what isn't.  They aren't called "guardians" because it is a cool sounding word, they are responsible for guarding the life of the child in their care.

When I was growing up, I can always remember that whenever I was playing (alone or with the other kids in the street) there was ALWAYS at least one parent keeping an eye on things; not from the kitchen window or the occassional glance through the back door, they were there with us in the yard, we NEVER played alone.

We make people get driver's licences to make sure they are safe drivers of a motor vehicle (but hoons still get registered? - another topic for later).  We make want-to-be gun owners get licenced to ensure they are responsible enough to have a firearm.  You have to have a licence for just about everything these days, and yet, you don't have to have a licence to have child?  How do we assess the suitability for a person(s) to bring another life into the world and look after that life until it is old enough and capable of looking after itself?  If you want to adopt a child there are all sorts of tests for suitability to be a parent?

The dogs in question were working dogs, they weren't pets.  They were true pig dogs, for hunting feriocious pigs in the bush.  You don't use ****zus and chiuauas (sp?) for this work!  You need a powerful, aggressive dog for this job.  The owner had his dogs enclosed on his property.  At this time, there is no legislation about how these type of dogs should be contained (we have pool fencing laws, gun cabinet laws etc) so I am assuming the owner enclosed his animals as he saw approriate.  It wan't as if the dogs got out of their enclosure and attacked a passing pedestrian, they were contained and the child entered their enclosure.  (Is there a law regarding pool fencing that allows a child inadvertently locked inside the enclosure to get out?)  I will guess the primary purpose of the the enclosure was to keep the dogs in, not to keep people out?

If a child broke into the zoo and climbed into the lions' enclosure, do we kill the lions?  What if a child climbs two fences and then into a properly fenced swimming pool enclosure, falls into the pool and drowns?  Do we make the owner fill in the pool?  We kill the dogs because they are killers.  But, we don't execute the bloke who raped and killed the little girl in the toilets in Perth?  I don't get it?  Is there a standard?  Consistency?

There are no winners here.  I feel sorry for everyone in this situation:  I feel sorry for the owner of the dogs for his animals are going to be destroyed and he will be blamed and possibly prosecuted, I feel sorry for the father of the owner of the dogs as he is the face for the media and cannot imagine the turmoil in his family at the moment, I feel sorry for the dogs for they were just doing what comes naturally to them, I feel sorry for the parents of the little girl for their loss, I feel sorry for society that has to deal with these conflicts and hype and feels that someone MUST be held accountable, but most of all, I feel sorry for the little girl who was let down by her guardians, who didn't.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 July 2006)

Off topic about the dogs but relevant to the original story about the kid being attacked.

What progress we have made... not!

When I was 4 years old it didn't seem to have occurred to my mother that there would be any problem with me playing outside unsupervised. Likewise every other kid in town. Only rule was not to go past the service station up the street and come back when the street lights came on or if it started raining. The garage owner always kept an eye on what was going on in the street as did various other adults so no real danger. 

Dangerous people roaming the streets? I don't recall their being any. Certainly not to the point that adults were concerned about kids being abducted etc.

Dangerous dogs? If there were any then they were kept in fenced yards and I'd had it drummed into me pretty thoroughly about not trespassing so no problems there.

Being run over? No problem since everyone in town knew that kids would be on the road in the late afternoon and drove accordingly. 

Only real problems I recall were being bitten on the knee by a duck (that _really_ hurt at the time) and various cuts and scratches caused by falling off bikes etc. Never came to any real harm.

Back in 2006 and we've got a generation of fatties with asthma heading for diabetes and then heart disease. All because of the "progress" we've made in creating a world where it's too dangerous to let kids play outside. 

At least we've got a nice shiny plasma TV for them to watch, McMansion to house it in and an SUV to drive the kids to school with.  

More dumbing down of the population when we no longer teach kids to keep out of dogs enclosures, don't break into electricity sub-stations, don't eat chemicals etc. All things that I had no real trouble comprehending from a pretty early age but which kids as old as 6 or even 10 seem to have trouble with today.


----------



## wabbit (21 July 2006)

Can I also assume Smurf, that when you did get injured doing something you knew was stupid, your parents/guardians told you it was your own fault for being stupid?  If you were injured through doing something that you didn't know was stupid, then your parents assumed the responsibility and aplogised to you for not properly supervising and guarding you?

Your parents didn't blame the council, or the school teachers or the Government?

Ahhh... them were the days.


----------



## Julia (21 July 2006)

Wabbit

Two great posts.  I agree absolutely with all you have said.  It is a really horrible thing to have happened but it's entirely unfair if the dogs have to be put down.  I hadn't heard about the incident, but it sounds as though they were appropriately contained on their own property which is more than can apparently be said for the poor child.

I shudder every time I hear someone say blithely "oh, my little Suzy (aged 2) and Rover are such good friends.  He'll just let her do anything to him".
Well, mum, one day little Suzy might just push Rover too far by sticking a pencil into his ear or something and Rover will react instinctively and bite the child.  That does not make Rover a bad, killer dog.  Young children should never be left alone with any dog.  Little kids have no comprehension about their capacity to cause pain or irritation and the dog simply reacts in the only way it knows.

Most family dogs will be very protective towards small children but even these loyal animals can be provoked once too often.

I've had German Shepherds for most of my life and they've all been great dogs.  But they, like many other breeds, are working dogs and you just have to keep them well exercised and challenged as well as be prepared to put the time and energy into training them properly.  Any working dog which is acquired as a "guard dog" and stuck in a yard behind a fence and never exercised is simply dangerous.  Dogs are wonderful companions.  We should respect their needs.

Julia


----------



## professor_frink (21 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> deleted




What did the dog and it's owner do wrong here realist?


----------



## Realist (21 July 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> What did the dog and it's owner do wrong here realist?





_In this latest incident, according to my local news, the attack took place on a 3 year old girl (in other states she was four - must be a timezone thing?) who wandered six houses from home at seven o'clock at night, climbed two fences and then finally into the dogs' enclosure. We know all about what she did and how she did it._

The Dog attacked a 3 year old girl.   That is enough for it to be shot IMHO.

The owner bought a dog that attacks children.  Big fines in my opinion. It is the owners fault!!

This bullsh*t about a 3 year old girl climbing all sorts of fences to get there is ridiculous!!

If a 3 year old girl can climb your fence it aint f**king much of an enclosure is it?

If any dog, no matter where it is kept, what it is doing, attacks anyone, it should be put down immediately and the owner forced to eat it!!


----------



## professor_frink (21 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> If a 3 year old girl can climb your fence it aint f**king much of an enclosure is it?




fair enough. I hadn't thought of that part of the story in that way. I'm now very curious to find out how well they were kept in. Any dog owner that has a dog capable of doing this should have a pretty F*&^ing big fence IMO.

Personally I think if the parents of that child have anymore kids, they should be taken away ASAP. No parent should allow their 3 or 4 y.o wander off like that. Not good.


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2006)

Realist,

That outburst was way over the line. It's an emotive topic, but please, personal insults like that are not on.


----------



## Realist (21 July 2006)

Well it wasn't a personal insult Wayne, but I get the point I will tone it down.

My apologies to all concerned...


----------



## Realist (21 July 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> Personally I think if the parents of that child have anymore kids, they should be taken away ASAP. No parent should allow their 3 or 4 y.o wander off like that. Not good.




Well you would hope it is a one off. And I suspect they've lost many nights of sleep over it.  I hope so anyway.

The parents too need to be questioned, but ultimately owning a dangerous dog is not in IMHO!


----------



## robert toms (21 July 2006)

I was walking my dog this morning.It is a maltese-****zu cross.I walked past a fenced yard,1.5 metres high and a fully grown Alsatian  got over the fence and attacked my leashed dog.I intervened and somehow my dog survived,but it was a frightening time for my dog and for me.The alsation had a full teeth grip across my dog's back.
If you are going to keep dangerous dogs in built up areas you had better be sure that they are secure and incapable of damaging children,whether they come into your yard or not.Swimming pools are fenced because children do roam.Anybody been baby sitting and lost sight of a child for a short and time and been frantically trying to locate them?
Little children are rarely capable inflicting harm on a dog !


----------



## wayneL (21 July 2006)

robert toms said:
			
		

> I was walking my dog this morning.It is a maltese-****zu cross.I walked past a fenced yard,1.5 metres high and a fully grown Alsatian  got over the fence and attacked my leashed dog.I intervened and somehow my dog survived,but it was a frightening time for my dog and for me.The alsation had a full teeth grip across my dog's back.
> If you are going to keep dangerous dogs in built up areas you had better be sure that they are secure and incapable of damaging children,whether they come into your yard or not.Swimming pools are fenced because children do roam.Anybody been baby sitting and lost sight of a child for a short and time and been frantically trying to locate them?
> Little children are rarely capable inflicting harm on a dog !




We have a cattle dog near us that near as buggerry gets over the fence when we are walking our mutts. We have Jack Rascals, and they're game, but not that good against a cattle dog.

The owners will do nothing. Do you think we should report it? It is very scary!


----------



## wabbit (21 July 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> I'm now very curious to find out how well they were kept in. Any dog owner that has a dog capable of doing this should have a pretty F*&^ing big fence IMO.




Dog capable of doing what?  My friend's child (18 months old) was attacked by a silky terrier!  It nearly tore off his bottom lip.  If the child's Dad hadn't stepped in the toddler could have been a lot more severely injured.  It doesn't take a big dog to do damage to a small child.  What if there had been three silky terriers that day?

What's the solution?  Ban ALL dogs?  Ban every breed?  Man has already wiped out sooo many species, how is it we can voluntarily wipe out a few more species?

Sharks kill people, but sharks are protected by laws.  When people go into the shark's domain they are responsible for their own safety.  There are some people that seek retribution by hunting down and killing the offending shark, eventually, after killing a few innocent sharks.  Some people think that it just "nature" - who said humans had to be at the very top of the food chain all the time?

--

Fences?  To keep the dogs in, or the people out?  According to the media reports here, the child entered the dogs' enclosure, the dogs didn't get out?

Ever been to the zoo?  Do the fences and trenches etc keep the people out of the exhibition enclosures, or the animals in?  At Perth and Adelaide Zoos (I haven't been to Taronga in years) you can just about walk into any of the enclosures as they are designed to keep the animals in more than they are designed to keep the people out.  The designers and engineers (probably) expect that most people are smart enough to stay out of the enclosures, and those not responsible enough to know the difference will be under the direct/immediate/continuous supervision of their parent/guardian?

Ever been on a farm?  The bulls' paddock is fenced with a few stands of wire, one/some of which might be electrified.  When the kids want to take the shortcut across the paddock instead of going around (like they are supposed to) they just slip between the wires.  (The only time I did that, I got spanked sooo hard, nearly made my nose bleed! Didn't do it again, let me tell you.)  The fence is not designed to keep the kids away from the dangerous bulls, it is designed to keep the dangerous bulls away from the kids.

Pool fences and fences around industrial complexes etc are designed to keep people out.  Regardless of the standards, children still manage to drown in pools surrounded by fences that meet/exceed the standards required by law.  Children die in junkyards and on industrial sites when they break in through the (standards meeting) security fences.  Prisoners get out over the iwre, and some people have even managed to break into prison.  No fence will absolutely stop the determined person, adult or child.  Why is it so absurd that a child could climb into an enclosure the dogs could not get out of?

There are standards for pool and security fences and enclosures.  The standards are enforced by State and/or Federal laws.  I am not sure, but I don't think the NSW "Companion Dog Act" covers the standards for the fencing around working pig dogs?  I am not sure that many people would consider a working pig dog their companion?

I still believe the tragedy that befell the little girl was not the fault of the dogs, nor of the owner, but the lack of proper care and supervision displayed from the guardian.  From what I had seen on the midday net-news, the dog owner had taken 'reasonable' measures to keep his dogs separated from people.  No fence or gate is ever going to keep 100% of the dogs in AND 100% of people out.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> If any dog, no matter where it is kept, what it is doing, attacks anyone, it should be put down immediately and the owner forced to eat it!!



A similar argument could be made that anyone who chooses to drive a car that isn't safe for pedestrians in an accident should be fined and have the car destroyed etc since they had no need to choose such a vehicle when safer models are available. That would get rid of most cars. 

Personally I find it more practical to look before crossing the road rather than relying on the car that hits me being a safe one. 

ALL cars, dogs, petrol, electricity, matches, power tools, explosives, garden chemicals and so on are potentially deadly or at least harmful to children despite having legitimate uses. NONE of these things are safe for children to play with unsupervised. How often do we hear on the news of yet another fatality caused by children playing with matches? It's common but we haven't banned matches. So why the focus on dogs?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 July 2006)

Solution: ban vicious breeds and pig dogs.(I`ve seen them work pigs, many times)

When one goes walking past houses take capsicum spray and a fold up batton with them. I will when I return to Aus. Oh and  a whistle to attract attention.


----------



## professor_frink (21 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> We have a cattle dog near us that near as buggerry gets over the fence when we are walking our mutts. We have Jack Rascals, and they're game, but not that good against a cattle dog.
> 
> The owners will do nothing. Do you think we should report it? It is very scary!




Be very careful with cattle dogs wayne!! They have a bit of a mean streak(unfortunately I know this personally)- even when they aren't angry they will have a quick go at your heel as you walk past them(a quick nip on the achillies will drop you quick smart!!). Hate to see what they would do to your dogs.

The little jack rascals would have to be my fav "little" dog- they're unreal little things  



			
				wabbit said:
			
		

> Dog capable of doing what?




Sorry, I should have been more clear- any dog used to guard a home, or used for hunting, that's capable of ripping an adult to shreds should have a f**#ing big fence. Silky terriers could probably get away with a somewhat smaller fence.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 July 2006)

wabbit said:
			
		

> Can I also assume Smurf, that when you did get injured doing something you knew was stupid, your parents/guardians told you it was your own fault for being stupid?  If you were injured through doing something that you didn't know was stupid, then your parents assumed the responsibility and aplogised to you for not properly supervising and guarding you?
> 
> Your parents didn't blame the council, or the school teachers or the Government?
> 
> Ahhh... them were the days.



Exactly. And if I had broken the law then they would have sided WITH the police and I would have been in big trouble.

On the topic of fences that has been raised by others, I will say this. New electricity sub-stations are now designed to be as safe as possible for intruders in recognition of the reality that break-ins occur despite high fences, barbed wire and dozens of "Near approach will cause INSTANT DEATH" warning signs. And most of those responsible are under high school age. You just can't keep someone out if they want to get in to retrieve their tennis ball etc.

If you trespass onto a certain large industrial site in Tasmania (I won't mention which one for obvious reasons) then the white van appears. White van? That's the permanent security they have to pick up those who shouldn't be there. Suffice to say that it is needed despite the whole site being surrounded by a high fence. Security that is clearly needed given that they have had actual malicious damage in the past. And yet 30 years ago anyone could drive straight through the site without question because there simply wasn't a concern about security. Back then it was simply accepted that you wouldn't wander around the site and start messing with things. And if you got hurt then it was YOUR fault for deciding to wander around a heavy industrial site. Now there's a need to actively patrol the plant and even courier drivers undergo a full site induction before being allowed to drop off a parcel. How times have changed!


----------



## Julia (21 July 2006)

robert toms said:
			
		

> I was walking my dog this morning.It is a maltese-****zu cross.I walked past a fenced yard,1.5 metres high and a fully grown Alsatian  got over the fence and attacked my leashed dog.I intervened and somehow my dog survived,but it was a frightening time for my dog and for me.The alsation had a full teeth grip across my dog's back.
> If you are going to keep dangerous dogs in built up areas you had better be sure that they are secure and incapable of damaging children,whether they come into your yard or not.Swimming pools are fenced because children do roam.Anybody been baby sitting and lost sight of a child for a short and time and been frantically trying to locate them?
> Little children are rarely capable inflicting harm on a dog !





Robert

To say that little children are rarely capable of inflicting harm on a dog is frankly naive.  I have seen little kids do horrendous things to dogs.
Why should they be permitted to do this?  They should be taught to respect animals as much as human beings.  Btw there are a number of reputable studies which have shown that children who have been cruel to animals frequently grow up to be abusive and physically violent as adults.

I'm sorry to hear of the unpleasant experience you had when walking your dog.  I have had the same thing happen with various breeds.  The only time I was bitten was by a cocker spaniel.  

Incidentally, "Alsatian" is a term no longer used.  The correct name for the breed (if a pure bred dog) is German Shepherd.

Julia


----------



## Julia (21 July 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> We have a cattle dog near us that near as buggerry gets over the fence when we are walking our mutts. We have Jack Rascals, and they're game, but not that good against a cattle dog.
> 
> The owners will do nothing. Do you think we should report it? It is very scary!




Wayne,

Yes, definitely you should report it. You should not have to tolerate being subjected to this.  The owners have a responsibility to ensure the dog is not a public nuisance.

Most towns and cities have good Animal Rangers.  A few years ago I had a similar problem with a cattle dog near where I live.  The owners used to open the gate after dark and the dog would have the run of the street.  Cattle dogs are working dogs, they are very territorial, and if you go near "their property" (you only need to be walking past) they perceive you as an intruder.  They should be well exercised and then contained safely.

Your local Ranger should be able to advise the owners that he/she has received complaints and that if it happens again a considerable fine can be expected.

Julia


----------



## cuttlefish (22 July 2006)

I remember one evening when I was a kid, pretty sure I was only about 4 years old, I thought my parents didn't appreciate me (I think this might have been part of a thing older brothers go through a little while after their baby brothers were born).

Being upset, I told my parents I was going to leave home. I'd read the books (childrens books) and seen what to do.  I tied a bundle of stuff in a big hanky (well it was actually a pillow slip, I couldn't find a hanky) and tied it to a stick (well a long piece of dowelling actually). Then while my parents were in the living room I quietly opened the front door and walked off down the street in the dark with my stick (dowel) and hanky (pillowslip) of wordly belongings to seek my fortune (like all the kids in childrens stories did).

Luckily my mother realised that I'd been pretty quiet for a little while and went looking for me and found me a little way up the road past the street light. (I think I got a bit worried because it was pretty dark as you got further up the road).

I didn't get attacked by any dogs though.

(were my parents irresponsible?)


----------



## Ageo (22 July 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Solution: ban vicious breeds and pig dogs.(I`ve seen them work pigs, many times)





Vicous breeds i can understand but why pig dogs?? Mate let me tell you i have seen German Shephards maul people so it makes no difference. I hunt a fair bit with dogs and these dogs are the most tame animals except for when they see a pig which is of course what its trained to do.

I dont know the full story but its like anything, accidents happen. If they were my dogs, i would most likely put them down.

Horrible story and the owners of the dogs must feel like crap for what has happened.


----------



## Happy (19 August 2006)

From ABC August 18, 2006


> Dog mauls toddler
> 
> A one-year-old girl has been attacked by a dog at Elizabeth North.
> It is believed a cross-breed mauled the girl on Casterly Road.
> ...




I’d say parents ar fault here.


----------



## Julia (19 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> From ABC August 18, 2006
> 
> 
> I’d say parents ar fault here.




Hard to say, Happy.  But yes, a one year old should be attached to her parent outside of her own home.  This is just awful for all concerned - the poor child, the parents, the dog and the owner of the dog.  If the dog was tied up, it was doing nothing wrong and hopefully won't be the victim of "put the dog down" cries.

I'm often horrified at the little kids who come bounding up to my dog (German Shepherd) whether she's running free or on a lead, and poke at her face.
Try to explain to the parents that this is a risky thing to do - you just can never know what dogs will react in any particular way - but often they say things like "oh he's used to dogs - dogs just love him" and then of course it will all be the dog's fault if there's a problem.

I sincerely hope any of you who have young children teach them to always approach the owner and ask if it's OK to touch the dog.  That way, everyone stays safe.

Julia


----------



## Big Jim (19 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Solution: ban vicious breeds and pig dogs.(I`ve seen them work pigs, many times)
> 
> When one goes walking past houses take capsicum spray and a fold up batton with them. I will when I return to Aus. Oh and  a whistle to attract attention.



I disagree. Pig dogs in the wild look after the vermin introduced to this country. The dogs should NOT be kept in residential areas. They need to be in a rural setting where they are happy. Anyone keeping them in a home should be shot.


----------



## Happy (4 March 2007)

> From ABC, March 4, 2007
> 
> CHILD SERIOUSLY INJURED IN DOG ATTACK
> 
> ...




There is no question who will be charged by police, but wouldn’t be surprised if RSPCA charged neighbours with animal cruelty.


----------



## Julia (4 March 2007)

Happy said:
			
		

> There is no question who will be charged by police, but wouldn’t be surprised if RSPCA charged neighbours with animal cruelty.



That's just a terrible thing to happen to the child.
However, to suggest the RSPCA would be likely to charge the neighbours with cruelty is being a bit ridiculous.  Obviously you would do whatever was necessary to free the poor child.

It's yet another example of how small children should simply never be left unattended with any dog, I don't care how docile the dog appears to be.
Small children don't understand how dogs react, and simply don't comprehend that if they poke a stick in its ear, for example, the dog could react in the only way it knows how, i.e. by attacking the person who has hurt it.

Julia


----------



## Out Too Soon (5 March 2007)

I live in a rural area where many people think it's OK to have a number of dogs & just let them roam, needless to say they cause a lot of trouble, kill peoples pets, poultry etc & cross with the dingos. Luckily no kids have been attacked so far. The problem isn't so much the dogs it's the owners. Just as people should always be aware of where there child is the same gos for there dog, otherwise they're criminally negligent. I have a German Shepherd, he lives in the house & is never out of our sight, I'm also well aware that Shepherds can jump over just about any height fence & people who own these dogs should be aware. 
  I have a prejudice against bull terriers, not because they're a bad breed but because irresponsible (criminally negligent) people often own them & wrongly trained they're jaws have the capacity to do terrible things. -The dog owners (a minority) are the prob, not the dogs themselves, it's a shame but blame the druggies, crims & stupid rednecks for the bull terriers problems. I too think a breed ban may be the only answer, sorry all you responsible bull terrier owners.
  Dingos are another breed with bad press, I know dingos here in Australia have been semi wild for millenia & so are different but there are dingos in Thailand that have been domesticated for thousands of years & they are a great family & farm dog. My wifes family had one in Thailand when she was young.


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 March 2007)

Speaking of irresponsible dog owners, here's something I've copied straight from the QLD German Shepherd Clubs website, it's originally from a paper in the US so don't think they'll mind.
HOpe you have the tissues handy!


A man in Grand Rapids, Michigan incredibly took out a US $7,000 full page ad in the paper to present the HOW COULD YOU? 

By Jim Willis, 2001 


How Could You? 



When I was a puppy, I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child, and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. ... 

Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" -- but then you'd relent and roll me over for a belly rub.

My housebreaking took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed and listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect.

We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs" you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day.

Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love.

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" -- still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy.

Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate. Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a prisoner of love."

As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears, and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch -- because your touch was now so infrequent -- and I would've defended them with my life if need be. I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams, and together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway.

There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject. I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf.

Now, you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family.

I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her." They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog, even one with "papers."

You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed, "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life.

You gave me a good-bye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?"

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago.

At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you that you had changed your mind -- that this was all a bad dream... or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me.

When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day, and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room.

She placed me on the table and rubbed my ears, and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days.

As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her, and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood.

She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago.

She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?"

Perhaps because she understood my dogspeak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me, and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself --a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place.

And with my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not directed at her. It was directed at you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of you. I will think of you and wait for you forever. May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty.

~


----------



## Happy (7 January 2009)

> From ABC, 7 Jan. 09
> 
> DOG KILLS CHILD, INJURES ANOTHER
> 
> ...




Been a while, and sad part is it will happen again.

Too far away for me to be scared of this particular dog, but quite often I get big scare just having a walk.

Often there is no owner in sight, wish I could carry a gun.

One fellow told me, that he carries packet of hot pepper powder in his pocket, not sure if true and not sure if it would worry the dog.


----------



## James Austin (7 January 2009)

Happy said:


> wish I could carry a gun.
> 
> One fellow told me, that he carries packet of hot pepper powder in his pocket, not sure if true and not sure if it would worry the dog.





where i live (semi-rural) everyone seems to have a dog, and some people have up to 4! and fences are often only ~1.2m tall around here

i carry a _sawn-off broom handle _for protection when walking my dog. 

i wouldnt like to use it but one sharp blow to the skull (dog or neighbor; just kidding!) and i'm confident the agressor will let go.

james


----------



## CoffeeKing (7 January 2009)

James Austin said:


> i carry a _sawn-off broom handle _for protection when walking my dog.
> 
> james




Like the broom bit, could you put a couple of 6 inch nails through it to make it easier to carry?


----------



## robert toms (8 January 2009)

Parts of the Riverina always seemed like the wild west to me..with packs of dogs roaming free.
One day my dog was barking at a pack of seven through the cyclone fence.
I talked to the mayor , and to his credit,the council did change things.
I was always very wary walking my dog around the town that I was in.


----------



## Happy (19 January 2009)

> From ABC, 19 Jan. 09
> 
> ANOTHER NSW CHILD MAULED BY DOG
> 
> ...




Didn’t have to wait too long for another attack.

While we debate and talk maybe, muzzles would fix few problems in areas where people interact with after all animals capable of delivering horrific injuries or death.


----------



## MrBurns (19 January 2009)

Dogs can be like loaded guns, they can kill and have recently.

Unfortunately those who keep dogs that are dangerous are usually of the bogan variety that have vicious dogs to try the boost their own self esteem.

Many breeds should be banned altogether in the city, why keep a large dog in a city backyard ? they need to be able to run, should be on a farm only in most cases.

Councils and Govt dont act responsibly and just let these attacks go on.

The owners should be held responsible, if the dog kills someone they should be charged with manslaughter and appropriate charges for injuries caused.

If any creeps dog got one of mine I'd cook it, make the owner eat it then throw the owner over the fence at the lion enclosure at the Zoo - that's justice.


----------



## naddis01 (20 January 2009)

robert toms said:


> Parts of the Riverina always seemed like the wild west to me..with packs of dogs roaming free.



Unfortunately I have to agree with you on this. Certainly in the small town I live in in the Riverina which is just down the road from where the 3 year old died a few weeks ago. There is always dogs roaming the streets here anytime of the day/night. I quite often count atleast 8 dogs on the way out of town to work. Keeping in mind thats probably less than 2km, thats alot of dogs. Most people here have large hunting dogs and many do not have fenced yards to keep them in or the fences are only small. The council does nothing about them even after you complain. So what can you do? You would think its only a matter of time before someone gets hurt here as well.


----------



## Agentm (20 January 2009)

naddis01 said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with you on this. Certainly in the small town I live in in the Riverina which is just down the road from where the 3 year old died a few weeks ago. There is always dogs roaming the streets here anytime of the day/night. I quite often count atleast 8 dogs on the way out of town to work. Keeping in mind thats probably less than 2km, thats alot of dogs. Most people here have large hunting dogs and many do not have fenced yards to keep them in or the fences are only small. The council does nothing about them even after you complain. So what can you do? You would think its only a matter of time before someone gets hurt here as well.




up north in queensland i had a dog, but it kept being attacked almost daily..

i tied mine ip on a long run, but others let theirs go, they packed and roamed for the females on heat, and became a problem , i was spending $100 - $300 on vet bills every few days and was sick of having my dog stitched up. one week the dog was so exhausted it couldnt fight the pack, and it had cost me more than i was earning a week at the vet i got really pissed off..

council told me they couldnt get them all.. but told me about a one way night pen they  had, just put the dog in at the yard and no one could get it out again unless they paid the fines..

i spent the next week at lunch time and after work driving around the streets and soon found all the dogs, (sometime i got lucky and got the same dog a few days later.) 

dogs are funny, when you whistle and open the back door and have a few sausages they jump right in, many just jumped in without needing enticing.... just give a cheerful "hey pup"... and whistle a bit and slap the car with your hand and  open the door, they bounce right in.. 

back then it was something like $80 to bail them the first time and way more for multiple offenders.. plus all those unregistered mutts had to be registered to be released..

i think in 2 weeks i never saw a dog out there on the streets again..

dogs come from wolves, its not their fault they pack, hunt or protect their social circle, keeping multiple dogs can create many problems in certain breeds or certain temperaments of dogs.. 

i know a guy who had 2 rotties, he also had a brand new baby daughter, there were many rules in the house that would ensure as much as possible the pack would accept the new member, with the adults being the alpha the baby was ranked as far as the dogs were concerned lower than them.. if something was not right there wa a chance the dogs could act out their roles, and harm could come to the child. for example feeding.. if a routine is set and suddenly the new member (baby) is put up the food chain, then in some packs the result may be retaliation or resentment from the pack. for me i wouldnt have allowed the slim chance and not had those dogs and a child, its all about personal choices and responsibilities and knowing what a dog is and where it came from imho.


----------



## naddis01 (20 January 2009)

Did you have to "catch" the dogs yourself with that pen? Surely if you were able to catch the dogs like that, then the council could have seeing as though its their job. I would be a little concerned with doing something like that personally. This area is a lower socioeconomic area and I wouldnt put it past some people retaliating if they found out who was doing it. Unfortunately the intellect of some people around here is a little lacking.


----------



## Happy (22 January 2009)

Reports keep coming, here is another one -



> From ABC, 21 Jan. 09
> Baby attacked by dog
> A baby has been attacked by a dog at Moorooka on Brisbane's southside.
> Emergency Services say the 10-month-old girl suffered puncture wounds to her hands, arms and face in the attack at around 1:30pm today.
> She was taken the Mater Children's Hospital in a stable condition.





To me just looks like friendly reminder of pecking order.

If dogs cannot have guards on their killing weapons, at least people could be more educated on wolf’s psychology.


----------



## Julia (22 January 2009)

It's just the same as with swimming pools.  Little kids should never, ever be left unsupervised around water or dogs, any dogs.  

Some children drown in pools.  Unsupervised.  Government response is that all pools will have to have regular inspections, probably $300 per time.

Soon there will be a cry for all dogs to be muzzled or banned from homes where there are children, or something equally as much of an overreaction.

If parents take responsibility we don't have a problem.  End of story.


----------



## MrBurns (22 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Soon there will be a cry for all dogs to be muzzled or banned from homes where there are children, or something equally as much of an overreaction.
> 
> If parents take responsibility we don't have a problem.  End of story.




*Overreaction? *kids have been killed, I dont see anything that will stop that as an overreaction.



> Parents take reponsibility



, since when will that even be a remote possibility ?


----------



## Julia (22 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> *Overreaction? *kids have been killed, I dont see anything that will stop that as an overreaction.



Sorry.  I should have said "inappropriate reaction".  The overreaction was more in terms of the swimming pool check thing.


----------



## MrBurns (22 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Sorry.  I should have said "inappropriate reaction".  The overreaction was more in terms of the swimming pool check thing.




Well they should do something along the lines of gun control with dogs you cant expect people to act responsibly because they just don't.


----------



## Agentm (22 January 2009)

naddis01 said:


> Did you have to "catch" the dogs yourself with that pen? Surely if you were able to catch the dogs like that, then the council could have seeing as though its their job. I would be a little concerned with doing something like that personally. This area is a lower socioeconomic area and I wouldnt put it past some people retaliating if they found out who was doing it. Unfortunately the intellect of some people around here is a little lacking.




no problems catching the dogs, just trying to stop the pack from attacking my dog every day,  most days there were about 8 - 10.. the worst time was about 18 or so, i wouldnt go out against a pack that size,,  when you follow the pack in a car they split up, turn chicken and head for their homes..  you keep talking to them as you drive along, they get used to you,   you just say here boy or here girl,, you dont need names.. piece of cake.. i as i said i got a few dogs twice.. 

i was in a low socioeconomic area in brisbane when it happened, and i wouldnt give it **** about the owners not caring for their dogs, i was tryign to keep my mutt alive.. i couldnt afford any more vet bills. one ear on my dog was practically not attached when i got real pissed.. the owners could rot in hell for all i cared..  never gave it a second thought and do it again if careless owners just let their dogs go all day rather than keep them in a yard, as i said, i couldnt afford it..

yep i saw a few of the owners, and none said anything to me about it.. perhaps they didnt think it wise hey  . told one guy i would keep it going until he stopped his dog from going after mine..   having a dog is one thing, understanding it and caring for it and knowing how to keep one mentally fit as well as physically fit is something few do well imho.. i have seen a lot of basket cases

i had two rotties that later i found out belonged to a copper across the road and up the hill a fair way.. (ex drug squad guy and yes he was on leave whilst the QLD fitzgerald inquiry was happening)  his two, a bitch and her daughter stalked me on night, i saw them running in the shadows across the empty blocks in the estate, anyway  i lost track of them and i noticed my dog really getting sh*t scared,, these two rotties were real good. i felt i heard something behind me and spun around and saw both of them coming up behind and coming in for the kill..  

never been that terrified before.. i grabbed the lead and was ready to unclip my dog so he could run off.. i shouted at both of the dogs, kept shouting as loud and as aggressive as i could " sit, sit lay lay.. "  they both hit the raod and lay down for a moment, confused.. then they were concerned by me bluffing and coming for them and ran off..   found out where they lived by following them, then made a real aggressive late night call on the owners (then i found out he was a copper and told me to pull my head in)  but he did believe me and put them in the yard from then on. he had no idea they were attacking people..


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 February 2009)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/736932/man-kills-dog-after-it-attacks-woman
A man killed one with a pocket knife to stop an attack.


----------



## MrBurns (3 February 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/736932/man-kills-dog-after-it-attacks-woman
> A man killed one with a pocket knife to stop an attack.




The owners ought to be jailed, it's like letting a loaded gun loose (if it could fire itself of course)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 February 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The owners ought to be jailed, it's like letting a loaded gun loose (if it could fire itself of course)



Exactly Mr Burns, dogs should be banned full stop. They are a menace and at best only small ones allowed to breed for pets.


----------



## Julia (3 February 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Exactly Mr Burns, dogs should be banned full stop. They are a menace and at best only small ones allowed to breed for pets.



I completely disagree.   There is no reason why big dogs cannot be properly trained.  It's all about responsible ownership.  I know where my dog is every minute.   Little dogs offer no protection to their owners and are often irritatingly yappy.

One of my dogs literally saved my life.   I will never, ever be without a dog, and that dog will be a German Shepherd for as long as possible.


----------



## MrBurns (3 February 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Exactly Mr Burns, dogs should be banned full stop. They are a menace and at best only small ones allowed to breed for pets.




Most dogs are too big for suburban life anyway they should be on farms, it's cruel to keep a large dog in the city.


----------



## Happy (31 August 2009)

> MAN ATTACKED BY DOG IN SYDNEY'S WEST
> From Nine MSN  06:11 AEST Mon Aug 31 2009
> 
> A man is expected to undergo surgery after being attacked by his dog, which bit him on his face, groin and leg.
> ...





Somehow this attack doesn’t make me as mad as other attacks, but again why don’t we make muzzle compulsory on certain breeds if we cannot make them extinct?


----------



## Trevor_S (1 September 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well they should do something along the lines of gun control with dogs you cant expect people to act responsibly because they just don't.




I assume you are happy with that sentiment as long as "they" are controlling the things you agree with them controlling, other then that you would take it as an afront ?

What about cycling deaths from cars, I would like to see all Cars banned, "you can't expect drivers to act responsibly because they just don't."


----------



## nunthewiser (14 September 2009)

on the flip side 




> A beloved family pet was bashed against a letterbox, thrown to the ground and may have been stabbed in a brutal West Perth attack.
> 
> Police and the RSPCA today launched an appeal for information into the death of Papillon dog 'Tim', who was snatched from the family's front yard about 4.35pm on September 3 and killed.
> 
> ...





what kind of sick #$%^&%$ does this kind of stuff ????

sad sad world


----------



## MrBurns (14 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> on the flip side
> 
> what kind of sick #$%^&%$ does this kind of stuff ????
> 
> sad sad world




Sickos like this need to be locked away for good.

It's been proven that people who do this sort of thing to animals can do the same to people.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 September 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Sickos like this need to be locked away for good.
> 
> It's been proven that people who do this sort of thing to animals can do the same to people.





yep

prefer an eye for an eye situation in matters like these and other acts of gross brutality

but thats for another private thought..............


----------



## MrBurns (14 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yep
> 
> prefer an eye for an eye situation in matters like these and other acts of gross brutality
> 
> but thats for another private thought..............




Agree Nun, Dexter comes to mind.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter_(TV_series)



> Dexter
> 
> Hiding beneath the mundane exterior and contrived faÃ§ade of Dexter, a charming blood spatter expert for the Miami Police Department, is an obsession with meting his own twisted brand of justice: stalking and murdering the guilty.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 September 2009)

Is there such a thing as a hired gun to take out the neighbours yappy little mongrel?


----------



## Mr J (14 September 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Exactly Mr Burns, dogs should be banned full stop. They are a menace and at best only small ones allowed to breed for pets.




I would usually interpret this as sarcasm, but Julia's response makes me unsure - are you serious? 



> If dogs cannot have guards on their killing weapons, at least people could be more educated on wolf’s psychology.




People seem to be under the illusion that animals will simply obey them . I would guess almost all of this comes down to irresponsible owners or victims. Dogs are rarely the problem. I'd say most people are irresponsible owners, as most see dogs as 'pets' rather than an extension of the pack. They're not toys.


----------



## Julia (14 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> on the flip side
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Mr Burns has pointed out, the kind of sick **** who goes on to be violent with people.
My personal view is that the original crime against the dog is the worse, in that people have the opportunity to defend themselves to some extent, or walk away, seek police assistance etc.  The poor animal has no defence at all.




nunthewiser said:


> yep
> 
> prefer an eye for an eye situation in matters like these and other acts of gross brutality
> 
> but thats for another private thought..............



I completely agree.  And the RSPCA's valiant efforts to this end are continually smacked in the face by stupid, indulgent, nutty magistrates who don't deliver a penalty which in any way teaches the abuser any sort of lesson.  Usually a fine, which is simply ignored.
Shame on the judiciary.


----------



## Happy (12 October 2009)

> From Nine MSN
> FAMILY ROTTWEILER MAULS 5YO
> Posted Sun Oct 11, 2009 7:48pm AEDT
> 
> ...





What can I say? 

Police suggests "unfortunate accident", but many of "unfortunate accidents" could be easily avoided.


----------



## Julia (12 October 2009)

Of course all dogs should be obedience trained.

That, however, is not going to preclude an instinctive reaction on a dog's part if a child does something inappropriate to it, like stick a pencil into its ear.

The child in this instance was just five years old.  No child under about 12 should ever, ever be unsupervised with any dog.

So simplistic 'solutions' like all dogs should receive training before acquiring a dog licence would do no harm but will make absolutely no difference to a scenario such as described above.


----------



## Mr J (12 October 2009)

I'd be in favour of licences and complusory training, even though I don't like the idea of being forced to do it myself (as I will do it anyway at my convenience). I would also be in favour of licences for babies .


----------



## Happy (19 October 2009)

> http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/newshome/6233185
> AAP October 19, 2009, 6:20 am
> 
> PARAMEDICS PUT DOWN ATTACK DOG
> ...





American pit bull terriers often are mentioned as killing machines and they had to be fearless to attack pig, but as pet? 

Just hope that one does not attack me, as there is legal loophole that allows bringing them into Australia.


----------



## Julia (19 October 2009)

What a horrible experience for the poor man.
I don't usually go for banning a particular breed, but the Pit Bull is an exception.
Hope this one is put down and eventually they are outlawed.


----------



## MrBurns (19 October 2009)

The owner should be thrown in jail.

If that dog had seen a mother with baby in a pusher it could have killed it easily.

The law is altogether too slack, thats why we have idiots like this loose in our midst


----------



## dutchie (19 October 2009)

Are we slow learners or what?

It is absolutely idiotic that one state can ban a dog type and in another it is legal.

I agree with you MrBurns


----------



## cuttlefish (19 October 2009)

Given the frequency of serious dog attacks you'd think that something could be done to improve the situation - I agree harsher penalties would be a good start.


----------



## Chris45 (19 October 2009)

Progress at last!!!



> Councils to have more power to kill unregistered dangerous dogs



http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,26230164-29277,00.html


----------



## Happy (16 November 2009)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/australian-news/6476285/detectives-called-in-after-12-dogs-maul-man/



> DETECTIVES CALLED IN AFTER 12 DOGS MAUL MAN
> Iskhandar Razak, ABC November 16, 2009, 10:13 am
> 
> A 22-year-old Northern Territory man has died after being mauled by a pack of dogs in Arnhem Land, police say.
> ...





Hopefully culturally significant pack of dogs will not be roaming streets of NSW.


----------



## Happy (22 November 2009)

Toddler bitten by Husky dog at Melbourne's hair salon, suppose no big deal, another unfortunate incident and just face scarred.


----------



## Julia (22 November 2009)

Happy said:


> Toddler bitten by Husky dog at Melbourne's hair salon, suppose no big deal, another unfortunate incident and just face scarred.



Don't you think you should offer a link or more fully describe what happened?

By implication you are suggesting the dog in question is unreasonably vicious.
You make no allowance for whatever the circumstances may have been or consideration that the toddler (who should under no circumstances have been left alone close to any dog) may have provoked the dog.

These constant reports are similar to those which say "Another toddler drowned in backyard swimming pool", and as a result all pool owners are forced to add more security to their already secure pools.  The reason children drown in pools is that they are not properly supervised.  No child who cannot swim should ever be left for a millisecond with possible access to any source of water, including pools, rivers, dams, anything.

The same with dogs.  Until a child is at least 12 and has had some experience with dogs, they should never, ever be left unsupervised with even the most apparently friendly of dogs.  If a child e.g. pokes something into the dog's eyes or ears, swings on its tail, etc. then the dog is going to react the only way that is instinctive to it.

Happy you seem to have made it your mission in life to post every account you can find of dogs causing injury to human beings.  What's your motivation here?


----------



## noirua (22 November 2009)

Dog owners should be made to have proper insurance guaranteeing payments up to $100 million for attacks on humans and indeed other animals.  Certain breeds and crossbreeds should be muzzled on all but the owners private land and only then, provided it is properly fenced.
All dog owners should be made to pass a course on how to look after dogs and certain breeds. 
If a dog, then listed, is found NOT to be wearing a muzzle in a public place, then a minimum fine of $2,000 should apply and $10,000 for subsequent offences.
An annual dog licence fee should be set at $200 per annum per dog and a fine of $10,000 minimum for being uninsured, and $2,000 fine for not having an up to date licence and $10,000 for subsequent failures to licence.
All dogs should be properly microchipped and any dog found not microchipped should be put down. A charge of $10,000 to be paid by the owner.
Tough on crime and the causes of crime will cut down dog attacks.


----------



## Julia (22 November 2009)

Noirua, that's fairly unreasonable and I doubt it would solve anything.
Most "dog attacks" happen at either the owner's home or that of a friend and occur when little children are left unsupervised with a dog.

You are putting forward a similar argument as that to which I'm objecting about backyard pools.

In both instances, it's the responsibility of parents to supervise their children.

It's very rare for dogs to make unprovoked attacks on people in a public place.

But I do agree with you about dog owners being required to have their dogs trained.

Have you had a personal bad experience with a dog that you are so against them?


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

Julia, The only experience I had was watching a Pyrenean Mountain dog attack a man, which appeared to be for no reason. The power in those jaws and sudden turn of speed shook me at the time and he was scarred for life. It looked as if the dog took an instant dislike to him as it ignored me completely.
The owner paid the man a sum that was not disclosed. A few years later it attacked again and it was put down - a comment was made that once an animal tastes human blood it must be destroyed.

I was really pointing for the need for owners to be trained, as well as dogs, and pass a proficiency test.

It is right as you say that most attacks occur in the home, backyard etc., I noticed a sign on one property noting that dogs were present and warning people that they entered at their own risk. Not sure that is a let out in law though. At least it gives a stark warning. No warning about the snakes and spiders though.

I did see an advertisement, when visiting Guernsey, that sold a push button high pitched siren that keeps or scares dogs away. Banned in some countries but not sure about America and Australia.


----------



## Happy (23 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Don't you think you should offer a link or more fully describe what happened?




Of course, no u-tube or www. link thing could not have happened.

For those who did not bump into news about this innocent incident: 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/11/21/2749583.htm




Julia said:


> Happy you seem to have made it your mission in life to post every account you can find of dogs causing injury to human beings.  What's your *motivation* here?




Quite simple:

Exterminate some vicious dog breeds, muzzle the rest when in contact with public, leash or not.


----------



## Julia (23 November 2009)

Noirua, watching such an attack would certainly leave an impression on you.
And yes, some breeds are genetically designed to be aggressive, sadly.
I don't know anything about that breed.

Happy, thank you for the link.  It doesn't however give any details about how the attack happened, what the 20 month old child was doing to/with the dog at the time.  Police say they have yet to investigate.
That said, I don't see a hair salon as the appropriate place for any dog, particularly a large working breed like a Husky.

Just to keep things in perspective, let's remember the millions of dogs which are well behaved because they have responsible owners who love them but do not anthropomorphise them, and who train and supervise them at all times.

Unfortunately there will always be some dogs which - usually because of human neglect or cruelty - will fail our standards.


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

Julia et al, I do also remember a little dog that was regularly left outside a small shop and was happy and friendly to see everyone. I did hear that someone kicked the poor dog senseless one day and it was a week later I saw it again. It was still as happy and friendly as before - something us humans would find difficult to be genuine about.


----------



## Julia (23 November 2009)

Noirua, thanks for that story.  Such is the forgiving nature of dogs.
They continue to offer love even when they have multiple reasons to withdraw it.  This makes the abuse from humans even more despicable.

Recently I was walking on the beach in a rocky area as quite a large tide was coming in.   The waves were washing over the rocks with considerable force.
About 20 metres out a puppy was struggling to maintain his balance and was time and again washed off the rock into the waves.  He kept clambering back.
A man was standing on the sand angrily telling the young dog to "come here".
It would have been quite easy for the dog to make his way across fairly flat rocks to the shore, but he clearly didn't want to do that.

The man said it was his uncle's dog.  The uncle had come to stay at his property which was unfenced.  Uncle had gone out leaving the puppy free.
He'd fairly naturally gone exploring and come down to the beach.
The man said "just wait till my uncle gets home, then the bloody dog will be sorry".  I attempted to explain that the dog was just doing what was natural to him and should not be punished.  Anyway if he was given a beating he would have no understanding of why.  I expect I was wasting my breath.

The puppy was becoming more and more exhausted with his struggle and eventually inched his way out, ears back and tail tucked in, signs of capitulation and fear.  He resisted the lead being put on and was eventually dragged away.  I just felt quite sick.


----------



## Happy (26 November 2009)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/975633/girls-arm-may-be-amputated-after-dog-attack



> GIRL'S ARM MAY BE AMPUTATED AFTER DOG ATTACK
> 
> 06:30 AEST Wed Nov 25 2009 By ninemsn staff
> 
> ...





This time pet dog, so dog's muzzle would help 12 y.o. girl, that’s for sure.


----------



## Happy (5 December 2009)

Thought for a while the attacks stoped, unfortunately we have another one.

Well, but that’s what pitbulls do they attack if the circumstances are right, so not really surprised.

Muzzle would be great here too, like weapon in safe.
Maybe one day regulators might wake up to themselves, maybe not.


http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/980194/pitbull-rips-off-three-year-old-boys-scalp



> PITBULL RIPS OFF THREE-YEAR-OLD BOY'S SCALP
> 13:00 AEST Sat Dec 5 2009 By ninemsn staff
> 
> A three-year-old boy has had most of his scalp torn off in a pitbull attack in the Northern Territory.
> ...


----------



## Happy (23 March 2010)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=1030961




> *WOMAN'S ARM PARTIALLY SEVERED IN DOG ATTACK*
> 13:30 AEST Tue Mar 23 2010
> 
> A woman will undergo emergency surgery after a horrifying dog attack that partially severed her right arm this morning.
> ...





Didn’t report for a while due to popular lack of demand, but it happens on too regular basis and I fear that one day it might be somebody from my family!


----------

